# Government documentation on Budget 2021



## Brendan Burgess

Budget 2023
					






					www.budget.gov.ie
				





Financial Statement for Minister Donohoe
Michael McGrath's speech
Budget 2021 Tax Policy Changes
Summary of Budget 2021 Taxation Measures - Policy Changes
Achoimre ar Bhearta Bhuiséad 2021
Budget 2021 - Economic and Fiscal Outlook
Endorsement letter from the Irish Fiscal Advisory Council
Economic Developments and Outlook for Ireland (Presentation Slides)


----------



## Brendan Burgess

A short video outlining the budgetary process: 






						Budget 2023
					






					www.budget.gov.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess

The Budget speech will be at approximately 1 pm tomorrow

Brendan


----------

